# Syrian vs dwarf?



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi everyone so I've currently got a syrian hamster but I'm after another one but I don't know whether to go with another syrian or a dwarf please help


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello,

is there anything about either breed that you perticuly like? Anything in particular you'd like to know?


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> Hello,
> 
> is there anything about either breed that you perticuly like? Anything in particular you'd like to know?


How are dwarfs with kids well an 11 year old and 14 year old


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> How are dwarfs with kids well an 11 year old and 14 year old


It would depend on the child really, they are not recommended for children due to their size and speed. However if they know to be gentle and they could cope with the speed, should be fine. 
The dwarfs don't live as long as Syrians (unless you are looking at a robo, who lives longer), so might be something else to consider.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> It would depend on the child really, they are not recommended for children due to their size and speed. However if they know to be gentle and they could cope with the speed, should be fine.
> The dwarfs don't live as long as Syrians (unless you are looking at a robo, who lives longer), so might be something else to consider.


Thank you will definitely take that into consideration. At the moment we've only had bubbles for a week and so far he's been spoilt rotten


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Aww Bubbles looks lovely  I love the name too. 

I've had 4 Syrians, 1 Chinese and 1 Roborovski. (one at a time)

I would have all of them again, but I miss my Syrians the most. I think they were the most human friendly, all my Syrians loved their time out of the cage, they would get an hour each evening and they were easy to hold and each had their own distinct personality.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I have currently got 4 Syrians and a robo which are handled daily and both have their own pros and cons if you will.

Syrians are pretty good for first time owners as they do like interaction with humans. They are also larger and therefore easier to handle and people are generally more comfortable with them because of this. As you already have a Syrian, you have some knowledge and understanding of their needs and how to fulfill them.

Russian hamsters (Campbell's and winter Whites), are more prone to diabetes and should generally be on a low/no sugar diet. While diabetes can happen to any ham, these guys are more prone to it but is easily managed through diet and basic husbandry. Wooden toys should generally be avoided with a diabetic hamster as urine will soak it causing mold and therefore potential illness for the hamster.
I haven't had a Russian so can't comment on what they're like as pets, but generally small animals like hamsters shouldn't be kept by children as they're more complex than they seem and are really an adults pet. For any child to handle it'd be safer to have a Syrian. Older more mature teenagers may be better for the dwarf varieties.

Roborovskis are my favourite not gunna lie. I have a real soft spot for them. These guys are not for kids, period. They are so small fast and skittish it's unreal. Best kept as a watching pet rather than a handling pet because of their nature, but this doesn't mean they shouldn't be handled. I would strongly advise adult only handling in a safe room. Fast movement and noise will scare them! It is even more important that robos have a huge tank as they can squeeze through the smallest of bars. Mines in a zoozone which is actually a rabbit cage and is 100×50cm. (I'll add a pic). On the plus side it's easy to get toys and hides for them, unlike their big Syrian cousin.

With the children you've got I would strongly recommend another Syrian if you're wanting to get another hamster. This is down to the nature of the hamsters and experience with having kids around hamsters.

My Syrian Lilith will happily sit on my nieces hands but she nearly catapulted my poor robo across the room...he's ok though, he was cool with it, I however wasn't. 

Now, next possible question is male or female. No hamster of any species should be kept together, even dwarves as they'll inevitably fight. So always keep one ham per cage. Ignore what petshops say. Just because they could be kept together doesn't mean they should! 

I own both male and female Syrian hamsters. Both lovely and very handleable. In general I've found the males to be more laid back. The females are more lively. They also come on heat every 4 days. They don't bleed like our or dogs cycles but produce a pungent discharge and act crazy for 24hrs (as if trying to find a mate). They can be vocal during this time too. Another thing, because of this they appear to never be happy. Some recommend 1000sq inches of floor space or more per female Syrian. Something like the detolf for example.

Obviously, the choice is yours. If I was in your position and wanting another hamster, I'd get a male Syrian  but they all make lovely pets in the right home


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> I have currently got 4 Syrians and a robo which are handled daily and both have their own pros and cons if you will.
> 
> Syrians are pretty good for first time owners as they do like interaction with humans. They are also larger and therefore easier to handle and people are generally more comfortable with them because of this. As you already have a Syrian, you have some knowledge and understanding of their needs and how to fulfill them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all that information yeah I'm edging towards another syrian obviously not in the same cage. Bubbles is a male hamster and he's very cheeky by all means and I didn't know that about female Syrians


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> View attachment 431781


Omg he is super cute! You have the same cage as me!
My tenancy agreement specifically says only one hamster so I can only have one at the moment!
I definitely like Syrians more for the fact that they're bigger and they look like a teddy bear that will melt your heart away in a heartbeat!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> Omg he is super cute! You have the same cage as me!
> My tenancy agreement specifically says only one hamster so I can only have one at the moment!
> I definitely like Syrians more for the fact that they're bigger and they look like a teddy bear that will melt your heart away in a heartbeat!


Thank you and yeah he's a pain at times lol loves to climb his cage lol


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Update his wheel has been changed to a bigger one


----------

